

Gogo releases data on in-plane Wi-Fi usage across US airports - brunorsini
http://www.tnooz.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/PRN12-GOGO-CONNECTED-AIR-TRAVELERS-INFO-1y-1High1.jpg

======
brunorsini
Not at all surprised to see SFO and JFK as #1 and #2, respectively, but some
of the other data points are pretty interesting. For instance, I was surprised
to see SNA (Orange County) as #3.

